# Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen



## DerFrager

Hallo.

In einem seiner Artikel sagt Bastian Sick:


> Auch die Kampagne für die Zigarettenmarke American Spirit dürfte viel Geld gekostet haben. "Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen" heißt es dort reichlich verschwurbelt - und grammatisch entstellt. Statt der Konjunktion "dass" wäre nämlich das Relativpronomen "das" richtig gewesen. Denn die Tatsache, dass Raucher rauchen, steht außer Frage. Vielmehr geht es hier doch wohl um das Kraut, welches (also: das) sie rauchen.


Hat er das nicht falsch?

Auf Englisch unterscheidet man "das" und "dass" viel einfacher, und das kann man hier nutzen: Wenn man "which" statt "that" sagen kann, dann ist "das" auf Deutsch geeignet, und wenn nicht, dann ist "dass" geeignet. So dieser Satz wäre auf Englisch: "Smoke what most think (that) they smoke." Aber nicht: "Smoke what most think which they smoke." "That" geht mit "think" und ist kein Pronomen. Also "dass".

Außerdem ist "dass" bei solchen Verben freiwillig, d. h., man kann entweder sagen "ich denke, das ist schön" oder "ich denke, dass das schön ist". Wenn "das" in Sicks Beispiel geeignet wäre, würde das bedeuten, dass "dass" ausgelassen wurde, aber wenn man versucht, "dass" dazuzugeben, macht der Satz keinen Sinn: "Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass das sie rauchen." Deshalb muss "dass" im ersten Satz geeignet sein.

Was denkt ihr?

Danke.


----------



## Frieder

> "Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen"



Auch für mich ergibt dieser Satz keinen Sinn.

Aber dieser Satz hat genauso wenig Sinn:

"Rauchen, was die meisten denken, das sie rauchen".

Für mich wäre folgendes denkbar:

"Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie _es_ rauchen".

Nach meiner Meinung ist das insgesamt alles ganz großer Quatsch. Aber mich fragt ja keiner ....


----------



## manfy

Sick hat recht hier.
Man kann zwar das Objekt auslassen, dies verändert jedoch die Satzaussage:
"Jeder weiß, dass sie rauchen" -> Everybody knows that they smoke.
"Jeder weiß, dass sie *das* rauchen" -> Everybody knows (that) they smoke *that*.

Die Grundidee dahinter ist wohl jene:
"_Das_ rauchen, was andere nur glauben zu rauchen: reinen Tabak."

But I agree with Frieder, it's a rather stupid slogan, no matter how you twist and turn it. Actually, only the error in grammar makes it memorable...hence, that mistake might actually be an intentional advertising move....or just a lucky strike?!?


----------



## DerFrager

manfy said:


> Sick hat recht hier.
> Man kann zwar das Objekt auslassen, dies verändert jedoch die Satzaussage:
> "Jeder weiß, dass sie rauchen" -> Everybody knows that they smoke.
> "Jeder weiß, dass sie *das* rauchen" -> Everybody knows (that) they smoke *that*.
> 
> Die Grundidee dahinter ist wohl jene:
> "_Das_ rauchen, was andere nur glauben zu rauchen: reinen Tabak."
> 
> But I agree with Frieder, it's a rather stupid slogan, no matter how you twist and turn it. Actually, only the error in grammar makes it memorable...hence, that mistake might actually be an intentional advertising move....or just a lucky strike?!?



Also, wenn man "dass" nicht auslassen will, wie soll man das sagen? Sind die beiden folgenden Sätze richtig?

Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie das rauchen.
Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie es rauchen.

Es ist dann ohnehin anders als auf Englisch, oder?


----------



## manfy

DerFrager said:


> Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie das rauchen.
> Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie es rauchen.



Ich glaube, beide Sätze könnten grammatikalisch korrekt sein - wenn auch stilistisch unschön!
Die Relativpronomen 'das, was' stehen im Deutschen sehr oft im Paar und deswegen ist die Nebensatzeinleitung mit 'dass' unschön (und irgendwie 'clumsy').

Es gibt Sätze, bei denen dies nicht nötig ist, z.B.
"Essen, was dir am besten schmeckt!"
Dies ist ein vollständiger Satz und erfordert keine nähere Spezifikation. Bei deinem Satz aber fehlt was:
"Rauchen, was die meisten denken." erscheint unvollständig und verlangt eine nähere Erklärung von dem, was gedacht wird.

"Rauchen, was die meisten denken, das sie rauchen." -> To _[actually]_ smoke *what* most think they smoke.
Auf Englisch kann man auch sagen: To _[actually]_ smoke *what* most think to smoke. (or better ... what most believe to be smoking.)

Da 'denken' und 'rauchen' in diesem Satz logisch zusammenhängt, würde ich auch auf Deutsch den erweiterten Infinitiv bevorzugen:
"Rauchen, was die meisten denken zu rauchen." (oder semantisch klarer "Rauchen, was die meisten nur glauben zu rauchen." -> 'nur glauben' drückt hier 'fälschlicherweise annehmen/behaupten' aus)


----------



## DerFrager

OK, danke. Ja, ich finde auch, dass es besser mit dem erweiterten Infinitiv klingt.


----------



## bearded

Am deutlichsten erscheint mir der Satz mit einem anfänglichen 'das', laut manfy's obigem Vorschlag:
_Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen
_,obwohl der Satz zu Werbungszwecken auch so nicht sehr vernünftig klingt.. Denn die meisten könnten auch denken, dass sie/Sie was Scheußliches gerade rauchen.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Am deutlichsten erscheint mir der Satz mit einem anfänglichen 'das', laut manfy's obigem Vorschlag:
> _Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen
> _,obwohl der Satz zu Werbungszwecken auch so nicht sehr vernünftig klingt.. Denn die meisten könnten auch denken, dass sie/Sie was Scheußliches gerade rauchen.




Diese 'das [...], was' Verbindung führt zu einer Hervorhebung, wodurch die Satzaussage klarer wird, z.B.:
"Das, was die meisten glauben zu rauchen, ist nicht unbedingt das, was sie wirklich inhalieren."

Folgende Variante ist auch korrekt und wird von manchen als eleganter bezeichnet (aber ich finde sie 'weniger dramatisch akzentuiert'):
"Was die meisten glauben zu rauchen, ist nicht unbedingt was sie wirklich inhalieren."

PS: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass man "_Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, *dass* sie rauchen_" wohl wirklich als umgangssprachlich bezeichnen muss und man kann es bestenfalls als Ellipse durchrutschen lassen: "_Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie  rauchen_".
Grammatikalisch betrachtet muss es lauten: "_Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, *das* sie rauchen_" (mit der Relation 'das, was, das' von rechts nach links)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ich teile die Bedenken gegen _Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen_ nicht.


_Die meisten denken/glauben zu rauchen, was sie rauchen. = Die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen, was sie rauchen._
_
(Man sollte) rauchen, was die meisten zu rauchen denken/glauben. = (Man sollte) *rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen*_​.


----------



## bearded

> manfy:
> grammatikalisch betrachtet muss es lauten ''Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, das sie rauchen''


Sorry, aber mit dieser Formulierung komme ich nicht zurecht.  Was ist jetzt das zweite 'das'? Ein Relativpronomen?....Was die meisten denken, welches sie rauchen? Nicht möglich, denke ich.  Und nach 'denken' halte ich die Konjunktion 'dass' für notwendig.  Die Relation 'das...was' existiert ohnehin mit dem ersten 'das' - von links nach rechts.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Sorry, aber mit dieser Formulierung komme ich nicht zurecht.  Was ist jetzt das zweite 'das'? Ein Relativpronomen?....Was die meisten denken, welches sie rauchen? Nicht möglich, denke ich.  Und nach 'denken' halte ich die Konjunktion 'dass' für notwendig.  Die Relation 'das...was' existiert ohnehin mit dem ersten 'das' - von links nach rechts.


Genau so seh' ich's auch.

_wovon die meisten denken, dass sie es rauchen
>>>
was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen

_Präpositionalobjekt _(wo*von*)_ > Akkusativobjekt _(was)_


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Und nach 'denken' halte ich die Konjunktion 'dass' für notwendig.


Naja, ganz so definitiv lässt sich das nicht sagen!
Beispielsweise:
"Ich denke/glaube/hoffe, das tun zu können" = "Ich denke/glaube/hoffe, dass ich das tun kann"



bearded man said:


> Die Relation 'das...was' existiert ohnehin mit dem ersten 'das' - von links nach rechts.


Das ist eine Frage von Definition, ob du dies als rechts-links oder links-rechts Beziehung siehst. In meinem Beispiel "_Das rauchen, was die meisten denken, *das* sie rauchen_" sehe ich alle 3 als Demonstrativpronomen Relativpronomen an. 
(auf canoonet sehe ich aber gerade, dass das erste 'das' eigentlich ein Demonstrativpronomen ist! Sorry, die Terminologie verwechsle ich oft.)
Das erste 'das' ist ein Stellvertreter für 'das Kraut/das Zeug/das Material'; 'was' ist rückbezüglich auf das erste 'das' und das zweite 'das' ist rückbezüglich auf 'was' [_die meisten denken_].

PS: Unabhängig von dieser spezifischen Diskussion glaube ich immer noch, dass hier der erweiterte Infinitiv die eleganteste Ausdrucksweise darstellt!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

manfy, was hältst Du von

_Was glaubst du, dass er sich zum Geburtstag wünscht?
Was glaubst du, dass er raucht?
Wo glaubst du, dass Astana liegt?


_


----------



## DerFrager

bearded man said:


> Sorry, aber mit dieser Formulierung komme ich nicht zurecht.  Was ist jetzt das zweite 'das'? Ein Relativpronomen?....Was die meisten denken, welches sie rauchen? Nicht möglich, denke ich.


Genau das habe ich mit dem Beispiel auf Englisch gemeint, und es erscheint mir unwiderlegbar. "Dass" ist eine Konjunktion; "das" und "welches" sind Relativpronomen. Wenn man "welches" nicht sagen kann, dann soll "das" auch nicht möglich sein. (Aber "grain of salt": ich kann nur mit der Logik von Englisch denken.)

Noch eine Frage, die mir relevant erscheint: Wenn ihr den ursprünglichen Satz vorlest, betont ihr das "das[s]"? Wenn nicht, dann kann es nur "dass" sein, oder?


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Ein Relativpronomen?....Was die meisten denken, welches sie rauchen? Nicht möglich, denke ich.



Ja, aber Vorsicht! 'welch-er/e/es' ist nicht das einzige Relativpronomen in Deutsch! Hier brauchen wir 'was' (oder alternativ 'das') wegen der unbestimmten Eigenschaft des Bezugsworts im Hauptsatz:
"Was denken die meisten, was sie rauchen?" -> erstes 'was' ist ein Interrogativpronomen, das zweite ein Relativpronomen.

cf.: Das, was sie rauchen. -> Bezugswort 'das' ist unbestimmt.
ABER: Das Kraut, welches sie rauchen. -> Bezugswort (NP) 'das Kraut' ist bestimmt.



Schimmelreiter said:


> manfy, was hältst Du von
> 
> _Was glaubst du, dass er sich zum Geburtstag wünscht?
> Was glaubst du, dass er raucht?
> Wo glaubst du, dass Astana liegt?
> 
> _



Ich glaube zu verstehen, worauf du hinauswillst.
All diese Sätze klingen für mich ganz normal. Ich habe sie sicherlich schon mal gehört, vielleicht auch mündlich angewandt und die Absicht der Sätze scheint sonnenklar.

Wenn du sie aber grammatikalisch analysierst - und du weißt, wie pingelig die deutsche Grammatik sein kann -, dann musst du sie wahrscheinlich auch als umgangssprachlich einstufen, da sie nicht der Standardgrammatik entsprechen. (bzw. richtiger ausgedrückt, eine engstirnige aber korrekte Analyse führt zu gänzlich unbeabsichtigten Satzaussagen) 

Erst der einfachste Satz, "_Wo glaubst du, dass Astana liegt?_"
Hauptsatz "Wo glaubst du" -> Teilantwort: Ich glaube es dort, wo ich gerade bin.
Nebensatz "dass Astana liegt" -> umschriebene Bedeutung: "die Tatsache, dass Astana liegt"
Ergo, umgeformte Frage mit gleicher Bedeutung (engstirnig gesehen): 
"Glaubst du, dass Astana liegt und wenn ja, wo glaubst du das?" 

Mögliche Umformungen, die der Standardgrammatik entsprechen und die beabsichtigte Frage ausdrücken:
"Was glaubst du, wo Astana liegt?"
oder "Wo, glaubst du, liegt Astana?" -> Standardfrage "Wo liegt Astana" mit dem persönlichen Einschub "glaubst du" an den Gefragten.

"_Was glaubst du, das er raucht?_" 
Vergleichbare Umformung zur Klarstellung:
"Was ist es, das er raucht? Ganja, Haschisch oder normaler Tabak?" -> ergo: Frage nach dem Inhaltsstoff.
(Hier ist auch "Was ist es, was er raucht?" möglich aber selten...eher noch "Was ist *das*, was er raucht?")
ABER
"Was ist es, dass er raucht?" hat die Bedeutung von "Woran liegt es, dass er raucht?" oder einfach "Warum raucht er?"


----------



## manfy

DerFrager said:


> Noch eine Frage, die mir relevant erscheint: Wenn ihr den ursprünglichen Satz vorlest, betont ihr das "das[s]"? Wenn nicht, dann kann es nur "dass" sein, oder?



Sei sehr sehr vorsichtig mit diesem Ansatz!! Unterschiedliche Personen haben äußerst unterschiedliche Vorstellung von Betonung. Innerhalb der Sprachsysteme und Ausdrucksformen von Person A und Person B ist das jeweilige Betonungssystem zwar kohärent, ein direkter Vergleich beider Personen ist aber oft schwer möglich.
Wenn ich den Satz laut lese, erkenne ich keinen brauchbaren Betonungsunterschied, egal ob ich es mit 'das' oder 'dass' lese.

Generell gilt, eine Nichtbetonung ist keine Garantie für das oder dass, vergleiche:
"Ich weiß zwar, *dass* er raucht aber nicht, *was* er raucht!" (fettgedruckte Worte sind zur Hervorhebung explizit betont - dies liegt gänzlich im Ermessen des Sprechers)


----------



## bearded

> manfy:
> hier brauchen wir 'was'


Mein Sprachgefühl ist freilich mit jenem eines Muttersprachlers nicht vergleichbar, aber ich habe den Eindruck, dass diesmal der Satz mit 'was' einigermaßen funktioniert:
''(Das) rauchen, was die meisten denken, was sie rauchen'',
allerdings entspricht der so formulierte Satz einer mMn unnötig komplizierten Denkweise, während mir der Satz mit 'dass' viel einfacher und natürlicher erscheint:  
''(Das) rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen''.
Und - bei allem Respekt - der Satz mit 'das' (anstelle von 'dass') bleibt für mich nach wie vor unverständlich bzw. nicht korrekt.
Zwei Nebenbemerkungen:
1. Zwecks Werbung könnte auch 'Sie' funktionieren, aber in diesem Fall wäre der Satz semantisch anders (und übrigens in der OP-Anfrage nicht vorgesehen), also wäre
''(Das) rauchen, was die anderen denken, dass Sie rauchen''
nur eine Erfindung von mir.
2. Das oben hypotisierte 'es' - wie in ''(Das) rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie es rauchen'' -  ist meines Erachtens überflüssig/falsch, wie Schimmelreiters Beispiele in #9 und 13 zeigen.


----------



## DerFrager

Noch was ist mir gerade eingefallen:

Rauchen, wie die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen.
Rauchen, wo die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen.
Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen.

Wenn der dritte Satz "... *das *sie rauchen" sein soll, sollen die anderen so sein?:

Rauchen, wie die meisten denken, *so *sie rauchen.
Rauchen, wo die meisten denken, *da *sie rauchen.

Das klingt mir ein bisschen komisch...


----------



## manfy

Sehr interessanter (und scheinbar logischer) Ansatz! Aber soo einfach geht's in Deutsch ja nicht...



DerFrager said:


> Wenn der dritte Satz "... *das *sie rauchen" sein soll, sollen die anderen so sein?:
> 
> Rauchen, wie die meisten denken, *so *sie rauchen.
> Rauchen, wo die meisten denken, *da *sie rauchen.



Diese Umformungen sind nicht möglich; nicht zuletzt, weil diese Varianten gänzlich andere Bedeutungen haben:
..., *so* sie rauchen = *falls* sie rauchen
..., *da* sie rauchen = *weil* sie rauchen

Hier gilt:
So rauchen / Rauchen, wie die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen. 
-> Dies beschreibt die Art und Weise, *wie* geraucht wird. Die Tatsache, *dass* geraucht wird ist impliziert!
Dort rauchen / Rauchen, wo die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen. 
-> Dies beschreibt den Ort , *wo* geraucht wird. Die Tatsache, *dass* geraucht wird ist wieder impliziert!

Das rauchen / Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen.
Hier sieht's plötzlich anders aus, weil sowohl 'dass', als auch 'das' semantisch möglich und (bedingt) sinnvoll ist.
Vergleiche dies mit diesen Anwendungen:
Sie denken, *dass* sie (hier) rauchen dürfen - aber dies ist falsch.
Sie denken, *das* zu rauchen, was sie auch gestern geraucht hatten - aber das stimmt nicht. Gestern war's 'Spezialtabak', heute ist's Billigtabak.

Ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt, aber die Idee stimmt! Erster Satz beschreibt *ob oder ob nicht* geraucht werden darf, der zweite behandelt die Frage *was* geraucht wird. Und damit ist die Grundaussage beider Sätze elementar unterschiedlich!


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> ''(Das) rauchen, was die meisten denken, was sie rauchen'',
> allerdings entspricht der so formulierte Satz einer mMn unnötig komplizierten Denkweise, während mir der Satz mit 'dass' viel einfacher und natürlicher erscheint:
> ''(Das) rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen''.



Ich muss zugeben, dass der Satz sprachgefühlmäßig recht in Ordnung klingt, speziell wenn man alle 3 Beispielsätze #18 von DerFrager hintereinander liest.

Sobald ich jedoch "Rauchen, was die meisten denken, dass sie rauchen." (mit mentalem Abstand zu den anderen) lese, dann drückt mir mein Sprachgefühl bei dem Wort 'dass' immer den Aspekt 'ob' mit auf, und damit eine unterbewusste Fehlerhaftigkeit des Satzes. 
Falls mir also dieser Satz im Verlaufe eines Gesprächs in den Sinn kommen würde, dann zwingt mich mein Sprachgefühl regelrecht zu einer kurzfristigen Neuformulierung, wahrscheinlich in der Form von "... ich rauche, was die meisten nur glauben zu rauchen."


----------



## DerFrager

manfy said:


> Falls mir also dieser Satz im Verlaufe eines Gesprächs in den Sinn kommen würde, dann zwingt mich mein Sprachgefühl regelrecht zu einer kurzfristigen Neuformulierung, wahrscheinlich in der Form von "... ich rauche, was die meisten nur glauben zu rauchen."



Das ist aber leider nicht immer möglich. Zum Beispiel:

Ludwig raucht, was er denkt, das(s?) Wolfgang raucht.

Übrigens sind mir bessere Sätze eingefallen:

Ich liebe die Frau, die du denkst, die/dass ich liebe.
Ich helfe den Leuten, die du willst, denen/dass ich helfe.

"die/denen" oder "dass"? I think this should settle it.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_dass



_
PS


DerFrager said:


> Ich helfe den Leuten, *denen* du willst, dass ich helfe.




PPS
Struktur wie im Englischen:
_Ludwig smokes what he thinks *that* Wolfgang smokes.
I love the woman whom you think *that* I love._
(wenn auch _that _üblicherweise ausgelassen wird)
_
_


----------



## DerFrager

Danke. Also sind "die" und "denen" überhaupt nicht möglich in diesen Sätzen?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Von _denken/wollen _hängt ein Objektsatz ab, eingeleitet von der Konjunktion _dass. _Die ist daher notwendig.


Ich hoffe, Du hast den Unsinn nicht gelesen, den ich geschrieben hatte, ehe ich ihn editierte.


----------



## DerFrager

Danke. Das wurde auch vom ursprünglichen Satz gesagt, aber der Konsens war, "dass" sei sowieso falsch.


----------



## Dan2

DerFrager said:


> Ich liebe die Frau, die du denkst, *die/dass* ich liebe.





Schimmelreiter said:


> Von _denken/wollen _hängt ein Objektsatz ab, eingeleitet von der Konjunktion _dass. _*Die ist daher notwendig.*


Und "die" ist daher falsch, würde ich beifügen, jedes Missverständnis zu vermeiden, da so viele WRFers es nicht schaffen, Anführungszeichen/Kursivschrift zu verwenden.

(Wenn _ich _nicht missverstanden habe...)


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Die Konjunktion _dass_ ist daher notwendig. 
_
_
PS
Einen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnt das Ganze nicht, aber darum geht's hier nicht.
Schöner: _Ich liebe die Frau, von der du denkst, dass ich sie liebe. [Es ist deine Frau. - Darauf ein Schuss. Stille.]_


----------

